# Stop eating fast food for 2 months.



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'm going to give up fast food for the next 2 months.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Good goal! 

I've gone without fast food for the past 1 1/2 years and don't miss it -- McDonald's in particular for over four years.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

good for you. any advice?


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh I don't know, not sure I have any advice besides "just don't eat it".

For me, it just sort of happened. I got sick of having McDonald's (maybe once every week or two), stopped, and never went back. Another part of it was that I grew to view them as the Walmart or Microsoft of fast food - I no longer wanted to give them my business.

As for fast food altogether, I chalk that up to the Harvey's in my former workplace. I ate their food for lunches a lot. I think all those meals caught up with me to the point where I wrote it off. 

I still do pizza, subs, etc. on the rare occasions, but the burger/fries type places are out. Just no desire for them whatsoever.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i'll probably keep eating subway. but anything else i'm going to stop eating.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Good luck, ANCIENT!

Best wishes,
Gerard


----------



## palecadude (Jan 26, 2008)

Good luck. 
I know I couldn't do it, I practically live for fast food. 
Hilarious George quote btw


----------



## HoboQueen (Jan 25, 2008)

Oh I have advice. Get a part time job at a fast food place. I couldn't touch fast food for the 6 months I worked in that industry.


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

good luck... ancient


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Good luck!

I just got back from a developing country after a month and had no fast food during that time. The first week or so you crave it, but it certainly gets easier. Now that I'm back home, I'm not in such a big hurry to have any (and I love fast food!).


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

one week and no fast food!


i deserve the maximum amount of boogies that are allowed.
:boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Why don't you just make it the rest of your life??!!


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

I couldn't tell you the last time I ate at a Taco Bell, McDonald's, Burger King, Wendy's, etc... I never regularly ate at any of these places in the first place (maybe once a year), and I haven't given them _any_ business since probably my teen years.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

i've been doing good! even lost 10 lbs.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Well done! That's great to hear.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

sounds good ive tried the abs diet power foods and worked for a year but got bored with the same food and routine of having only one cheat meal every week. 90 percent healthy eating and 10 percent eat whatever for one meal.


----------



## aries (May 2, 2008)

I go to mcdonalds and burger king for milkshakes once in a while... can't help it! Theyre so good. Other than that nada but it helps to live in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

ok, i cheated today. i went to taco bell... i feel bad. :rain


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

ANCIENT said:


> ok, i cheated today. i went to taco bell... i feel bad. :rain


It's okay, you can still try to make that your only fast food meal within 2 months... Even if you eat 4-5 times at fast food places, if that's significantly less than normal, that's great! Then you can try to beat that record in the next 2 months.

It doesn't always have to be all-or-nothing.


----------

